
Satellite Eyes – Change your Mac desktop to a map of where you are - rburhum
http://satelliteeyes.tomtaylor.co.uk
======
_-__---
Here's an idea that I don't have the wherewithal to implement:

Take this location-based image service and pair it with something like artful
(link is probably still on the front page) to give you imagery - not just maps
- that are relevant to where you are. (eg local artists, photos of local
landmarks, historical sites, etc)

------
robgering
This is such a cool idea. Works perfectly with multiple monitors (the map
extends across displays).

------
nkantar
A refreshing change of pace from being tracked by others to being tracked by
oneself!

~~~
gargantian
Unless the whole map database is included in the app, then this is still you
being tracked.

~~~
nkantar
Fair point, let me rephrase:

A refreshing change of pace from being tracked by others to also being tracked
by oneself!

------
arca_vorago
I was using this before my Yosemite upgrade, I suggest changing to different
maps (The bing ones seem more up to date at the moment). I've seen more
interesting things that I didn't know were there than just randomly looking
around google maps or openstreetmap. I also got lots of comments from people
about it too.

------
sneak
Thank you for contacting the map tile server via TLS. Apple's own Maps app
does not do this. :(

I'm not even sure if the daemon that provides the corelocation lookup contacts
the wifi-signal location api over TLS...

------
joshdance
Pretty cool. I wonder how often the wifi database needs to be refreshed? How
often do the wifi points change, go offline. I assume that database also uses
some info from the IP address as well.

~~~
scraplab
It uses Apple's CoreLocation framework. The data was, I believe, initially
bought from Skyhook, and then augmented by iOS devices reporting SSIDs from a
known GPS fix.

It's abstracted away behind the API, but I think the framework uses
trilateration of SSIDs with signal strength. The fix is often very precise -
even shifting slightly between the front and back of my house.

It doesn't use any IP geolocation - it's just not precise enough.

[http://www.skyhookwireless.com](http://www.skyhookwireless.com)

Disclaimer: I wrote the app! Nice to see it here.

~~~
spott
You sure it doesn't use IP geolocation to narrow down the SSIDs it should
search for? I'm thinking of an R-Tree like structure based on IP to get your
search for SSID coordinates most of the way there.

On the other hand, maybe simple database searches for SSIDs are fast enough?

~~~
dsl
It is a common misconception that the SSID is used in these types of
databases. What it is actually looking for is the MAC address of the wireless
access point.

~~~
scraplab
You're right - I mean BSSID, which is the same as the MAC address.

------
rstoner
Neat work. This plus a visible satellite overlay would be fun add-on.

------
bobochan
Cool idea. It finds my location and I can see the map in the browser, but it
does not actually set the background on my Mac Book Pro (Yosemite 10.10.1).

------
rburhum
Code is here: [https://github.com/tomtaylor/satellite-
eyes](https://github.com/tomtaylor/satellite-eyes)

------
lxmorj
This is awesome and I like it. Thanks :)

------
userbinator
This could be very useful on a phone, which actually has a GPS.

~~~
martey
On Android devices, this used to be available through Google Maps as a Live
Wallpaper:

[http://www.cnet.com/news/make-google-maps-your-live-
android-...](http://www.cnet.com/news/make-google-maps-your-live-android-
wallpaper/)

Unfortunately, it was removed in a later update.

~~~
icebraining
I always liked Muzei[1] with the Stamen maps [2]. The effect works better than
a regular map or aerial view.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roma...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.muzei)

[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omarseyal....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omarseyal.muzeimaps.app)

------
slapresta
So creepy, yet so cool.

